# Do I really want to move my horse??



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I think horses should have as much pasture turnout as possible. All day is great! Why would you want a stall anyway? I really dislike keeping horses in stalls. Stay where you are. :wink:


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I want to show my horse....


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Is there a way for your current place to separate him from the 2 year olds?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Citrus said:


> I want to show my horse....


How does not having a stall stop you?


----------



## jojonono (Mar 29, 2011)

mls said:


> How does not having a stall stop you?


 some people prefer to keep or have a stall for their horses if they show as it helps them keep in show condition (the night before ect) and also if they have any injures that requires them to stay in, or if they have to have a certain diet. I personally wouldn't keep a horse just outside as if the temperature suddenly dropped or something happened in the weather and i wasnt able to get there i would want to know my horse was indoors (but thats just my opinion)


----------

